# Subcutaneous transpostion of ulnar nerve



## fhysong (Dec 23, 2009)

the hand surgeon in our office wants to start doing more of these procedures but wants to make sure we are coding correctly for this.  we both think the cpt code for this would be the 64718, but he wanted me to check on this because he remembers hearing someing in one of his seminars that there was another code.  i have scoured the cpt book and have not been able to find another code.  any help from the experts would be greatly apprectiated.

thanks

Felice


----------

